# Quoka Paypal Betrug



## ItsAKer (12 Juni 2019)

Hallo. Ich habe am Samstag auf der Plattform Quoka eine Nintendo Switch für 170 Euro von einem Herrn Michel Stams aus Mönchengladbach ersteigert.
Der Herr war auch sehr nett. Wir haben per WhatsApp weitergeschrieben. 
Er hat mir seinen Ausweis per Foto geschickt und ich Ihm daraufhin meine Adresse für den Versand. 
Ich habe (es war sehr sehr dumm von mir, bitte nicht urteilen) per Paypal Freunde geschickt, da ich eigentlich viel Vertrauen in die Menschheit habe /hatte.
Er hat mir am nächsten Tag eine Sendungsnummer geschickt, die es natürlich nicht gab und hat mich dann ein paar Tage hingehalten. Da Sonntag und Feiertag war, habe ich das auch noch hingenommen. Jetzt, 2 Tage später ist das Paket nicht da und er meldet sich nicht mehr.
Er hat eine neue Anzeige auf Quoka gestellt mit der gleichen Switch. Bzw den Fotos. 
Ich habe ihn mit einem anderen Nick angeschrieben und es war dasselbe. Paypal Friends, Ausweis (diesmal ein neuerer, aber die selbe Person), gleiche Telefonnummer.  Habe aber nichts weiter gemacht. Nur alles schön mit Screenshots aufgenommen. 
Ich muss jetzt einen Strafantrag stellen. Wie mache ich das? Soll ich den vorher nochmal anschreiben? Habt ihr das auch gehabt? Würd mich über Hilfe freuen. LG


----------



## Hippo (12 Juni 2019)

1. Kein weiterer Kontakt
2. Kompletten Kram ausdrucken und ab zur Polizei und Strafantrag "für allen in Frage kommenden Straftaten" stellen
3. Hoffen dass bei dem Typ noch was zu holen ist wenn er erwischt wird
4. hier mal nachlesen und ggf Kontakt mit dem User aufnehmen und sich über das Aktenzeichen austauschen








						Ebay Kleinanzeigen - Iban:GB83 REVO 0099 7088 3028 23 - Betrüger !
					

Achtung Betrüger:  Auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen und anderer Portale  ist jemand unterwegs, der  folgende Bankdaten  zur Zahlung übergibt, dessen Name allerdings nicht  mit dem Empfänger auf der Kontodaten übereinstimmt,  nach Zahlung keine Ware versendet und  sich nicht mehr meldet.  Strafanzeige...




					forum.computerbetrug.de


----------



## ItsAKer (12 Juni 2019)

Danke. Ja den





Hippo schrieb:


> 1. Kein weiterer Kontakt
> 2. Kompletten Kram ausdrucken und ab zur Polizei und Strafantrag "für allen in Frage kommenden Straftaten" stellen
> 3. Hoffen dass bei dem Typ noch was zu holen ist wenn er erwischt wird
> 4. hier mal nachlesen und ggf Kontakt mit dem User aufnehmen und sich über das Aktenzeichen austauschen
> ...


 
Danke. Ja, den Beitrag habe ich auch schon gelesen und mit der Person Kontakt aufgenommen. LG


----------



## ItsAKer (12 Juni 2019)

Soll ich auch den WhatsApp Chatverlauf ausdrucken?


----------



## Heiko (12 Juni 2019)

ItsAKer schrieb:


> Soll ich auch den WhatsApp Chatverlauf ausdrucken?


Wäre hilfreich!


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2019)

….alles, was du hast, ausdrucken und zur Polizei mitnehmen. Allerdings solltest du deinen Hoffnungen runterschrauben, denn bei der "Zahlung an Freunde" ist das Geld weg und der PayPal-Account sehr wahrscheinlich entweder mit falschen/fremden Daten eröffnet worden oder der eines Dritten. Die Gutschrift wird i. d. R. mit Buchungsrochaden mit mehreren PayPal-Accounts gewaschen und schließlich anonym ausgecasht, z. B. auf Prepaid-Kreditkarten, Wallets oder in kryptische Währungen. Den Käuferschutz genießt man halt nur, wenn man das reguläre PayPal bei der Bezahlung nutzt und dann eben auch die Provision von 1% in Kauf nimmt.

Übrigens, PayPal hat seine AGB korrigiert. Der Verkäuferschutz gilt anscheinend nur noch bei Deals über eBay, mit einem verbundenen PayPal-Account oder gewerblich. Bei Privatverkäufen mit PayPal-Zahlung, die dann vom vermeintlichen Käufer zurück geholt wird, übernimmt PayPal den Schaden nicht mehr. PayPal hat Buchungen aus Betrugsfällen absichtlich ausgenommen, da PayPal in der Vergangenheit deswegen vermutlich sehr geblutet hat.

Als Verkäufer muss man schnell sein. Sobald die Buchung im PayPal-Konto ist, sofort auf das eigene Girokonto sichern und erst dann den Artikel verschicken, wenn die Gutschrift dort auftaucht. Das dauert i. d. R. maximal zwei Tage. Man kann es auch machen, wie die Betrüger und einen zweiten PayPal-Account anlegen und das Guthaben dorthin verschieben.
Wenn dann einer meint, den Deal platzen lassen zu wollen, dann ist zwar der PayPal-Account des Verkäufers im Minus aber PayPal wird sich schwer tun, über die Infoscore das Konto wieder auszugleichen, wenn der Verkäufer hartnäckig wie Rüdiger ist. Das "verbrannte" Konto wäre dann ohnehin erstmal gesperrt.


----------



## Simsalabim (27 September 2019)

Auf Quoka sind derzeit wieder Betrüger unterwegs.Wäre fast drauf reingefallen.Hauptsächlich ist es mir bei Spielekonsolen aufgefallen.
PayPal wird meistens nicht angeboten. Ich sollte per Echtzeit überweisen.Da der Herr schon fast auffällig drängelte,ich solle doch recht bald überweisen, ist mir das komisch vorgekommen.
Also,bitte alle hellhörig sein!!!!!


----------



## jupp11 (27 September 2019)

Simsalabim schrieb:


> . Ich sollte per Echtzeit überweisen


*Nur* Vorkasse ist  absolutes nogo


----------



## Bianca weiss (25 Oktober 2019)

Hallo ich würde mal zugerne ein Bild von der switch sehen... Da es sein kann das es der selbe bei Kleinanzeige ebay unterwegs ist..


----------



## jupp11 (25 Oktober 2019)

Bianca weiss schrieb:


> Hallo ich würde mal zugerne ein Bild von der switch sehen...


Mit "nintendo switch" googeln


Bianca weiss schrieb:


> Da es sein kann das es der selbe bei Kleinanzeige ebay unterwegs ist..


Worauf beruht die Vermutung?


----------



## Bianca Weiss (25 Oktober 2019)

Wollte gestern eine kaufen , hat diese für 170 in Kleinanzeigen angeboten .. mit 2 Spielen und Rechnung .. Habe nach Paypal gefragt ,dieses hatte er auch aber er wollte das ich es unbedingt über Freunde zahle , da sein Konto angeblich nicht mit dem Bankkonto verbunden war und er sonst gesperrt wird. Habe das selber nicht verstanden und habe es abgelehnt . Daraufhin hat er hin und her diskutiert : 1 . ich sollte nur die hälte zahlen 2. oder ich bezahle nur 20 Euro und er schickt sie los . Habe beides abgelehnt . Habe aber gleichzeitig mit einen anderen Profil mit ihm geschrieben und da kam die selben Nachrichten !!


----------



## jupp11 (25 Oktober 2019)

Die Zahlungsaufforderung  "über Freunde" ist ein starkes Indiz für Betrug.
Es kann derselbe sein oder jemand, der es nachmacht. In solchen Fällen
ist "Finger weg" das beste, was man tun kann.


----------



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Die Zahlungsaufforderung  "über Freunde" ist ein starkes Indiz für Betrug.


PayPal.me übrigens auch.



			
				PayPal schrieb:
			
		

> Mit PayPal.Me können Ihnen Freunde, Familie oder Kunden schneller, einfacher und sicherer Geld zurückzahlen.


----------



## Bianca Weiss (25 Oktober 2019)

Habe natürlich nichts gekauft ... Da ich schon mal reingefallen bin !!


----------



## jupp11 (25 Oktober 2019)

whois > paypal.me schrieb:
			
		

> Registrant Organization: PayPal PTE LTD.
> Registrant State/Province: SG
> Registrant Country: SG


paypal pte ltd ist berüchtigt für dubiose Forderungen
Plattform  die vortäuscht zu   paypal  zu gehören


> PayPal.Me is a fast, easy and more secure way for your friends, family or customers to pay you back.


----------



## Reducal (31 Oktober 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> paypal pte ltd ist berüchtigt für dubiose Forderungen



Naja "berüchtigt" ist da eher nicht angemessen. Die PayPal-Gruppe (mE die größte Geldwaschmaschine der Welt) hat die Dienste paypal.me und Zahlung auf Rechnung, ohne Anmeldung, an Tochterfirmen ausgelagert. Die Unternehmensgruppe trägt die Schäden bei den Onlineshops dann aus abgetretenem Recht und in eigenem Risiko selbst. Man muss als Betroffener nur wissen, wie man den Schwarzen Peter zurück gibt, an die ignoranten Deppen vom Inkasso und dann an PayPal.


----------



## Lydia88 (11 November 2019)

Habe das selbe gehabt. Mit 2 Konsolen.
50 Euro sollte es kosten. 25 habe ich überwiesen über Freunde (dumm )
Die restlichen sollten überwiesen werden wenn es bei mir angekommen ist . Was ist bei euch rausgekommen ? 
Hattet ihr was erreicht ?


----------



## rasatobi (13 Januar 2020)

Hallo, zur Info 27.12.2019 ein neues Handy für 200 EUR bei Quoka.de gekauft. Bis heute keine Ware erhalten. Die Daten vom Verkäufer : Jessica Baumgart geb. Mewes, Hagenstr. 6, *19230 *Hagenow. 01626344882; DE97130700240050638600. Strafanzeige wird gestellt.


----------



## Insider (13 Januar 2020)

rasatobi schrieb:


> J. B.



Die Personalie wird anscheinend schon seit etwa 2018 missbraucht, passt allerdings auch zu dem Konto bei der Deutsche Bank Rostock.


----------



## rasatobi (13 Januar 2020)

Sie hat mir sogar ein Foto mit sich selbst und ihrem Personalausweis in der Hand geschickt. Leider darf man das nicht veröffentlichen.


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2020)

rasatobi schrieb:


> Sie hat mir sogar ein Foto mit sich selbst und ihrem Personalausweis in der Hand geschickt.


In diesem Fall ist eine externe Analyse etwas schwierig. Halunken nutzen gern die Daten von anderweitigen Opfern aus Identitätsdiebstahl - mit Ausweiskopie. Nur, hier irritiert das Rostocker Konto. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Schwerin wird das aber bestimmt klären. Aber die echte Frau aus Mc Pom sollte wider besseren Wissens, nicht vorverurteilt werden.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Januar 2020)

Die echte J.B.  verkauft, soweit ich das recherchieren kann, über ebay-kleinanzeigen  Hundewelpen


> Ludwigslust - Landkreis - _Hagenow_. 5 ... _J.  B. _. Privater Nutzer - Aktiv seit 17.01.2016.


----------



## Chandre (17 Mai 2020)

ItsAKer schrieb:


> Hi. On Saturday I bought a Nintendo Switch on the Quoka platform for 170 euros from a Mr. Michel Stams from Mönchengladbach.
> The gentleman was also very nice. We continued to write via WhatsApp.
> He sent me his ID by photo and I gave him my address for shipping.
> I sent (it was very, very stupid of me, please don't judge) friends via Paypal, because I actually have a lot of trust in humanity.
> ...


Can you contact me on my email address ****.*** Modedit BT/MOD Email addresses must not be given here. Register and use PN!


----------



## BenTigger (17 Mai 2020)

By the way, ItsAker was last registered here on 1 July 2019.


----------



## Chandre (18 Mai 2020)

ItsAKer schrieb:


> Hi. On Saturday I bought a Nintendo Switch on the Quoka platform for 170 euros from a Mr. Michel Stams from Mönchengladbach.
> The gentleman was also very nice. We continued to write via WhatsApp.
> He sent me his ID by photo and I gave him my address for shipping.
> I sent (it was very, very stupid of me, please don't judge) friends via Paypal, because I actually have a lot of trust in humanity.
> ...




Hi.
On APRIL 30th 2020 I bought a NEW APPLE IPAD 7 128GB on the FACEBOOK for 215 euros from a Mr. Michel Stams from Mönchengladbach.
The gentleman was also very nice. We continued to write via FACEBOOK MESSENGER. I am attaching complete his selling product on FACEBOOK and he accepting my offer.
I sent (it was very, very stupid of me, please don't judge) friends via DEUTSCHE Bank TRANSFER to Mr. Michel Stams from Mönchengladbach.
because I actually have a lot of trust in purchasing online I have been purchasing from 2006 I had no issue ever.
The he then held me up for a few days. Since it was May 1st, 2nd Saturday, 3rd Sunday and a public holiday, I also accepted that. Now, 17 days later, the package is not there and he no longer reports.
But I didn't do anything else. Everything just beautifully taken with screenshots.
I want the money from this Mr. Michel Stams from Mönchengladbach or the NEW APPLE IPAD 7 128 GB 
I have to file a Consumer complaint now or. How do I do that? Should I write it down again beforehand? Did you have that too? Would appreciate help.


----------



## jupp11 (18 Mai 2020)

Chandre schrieb:


> I want the money from this *Mr. Michel Stams from Mönchengladbach* or the NEW APPLE IPAD 7 128 GB


Seems he has  changed his first name since 2017. The method is similar. Anyway it is a fake name.





						Archived - PayPal Community
					

New to the community? Get started here with news and information about the PayPal Community




					www.paypal-community.com
				





> Denn der Link den er mir schickte war auf den Namen *Marcel Stams Mönchengladbach.*



Complaints are mostly  not successful.


----------



## Alex122 (27 Mai 2020)

Hallo Leute, 
Ich wurde von dem selben Herren reingelegt und wollte fragen ob eure Anzeigen etwas gebracht haben? 
LG


----------



## Weißes Kaninchen (4 Juli 2020)

Hallo, ist mir jetzt auch passiert. Allerdings mit Air pods pro, die für 120€ angeboten wurden. Verkäufer gab an aus Dortmund zu sein. Nachdem ich das Geld überwiesen hatte, kam nie wieder eine Antwort. Der Verkäufer bot darüber hinaus auch eine Switch an. Also aufgepasst Leute.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Juli 2020)

Weißes Kaninchen schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das Geld überwiesen hatte,


Warum? War  das "Angebot" so verlockend, dass jede Vorsicht flöten ging?


Weißes Kaninchen schrieb:


> Also aufgepasst Leute.


Leider schaun die meisten erst hier rein, wenn es zu spät.


----------

